# 2008 Sequoia & Outback 280rs - Advice?



## hayesb2 (Feb 21, 2009)

I have a 2008 Sequoia Limited 4x4 with the TOW package - Trans cooler, rear auto suspension, brake controller hookup, etc.

I'd like to know your guy's advice on my Sequoia towing an Outback 280RS.

Any thoughts or input?

Thanks!!


----------



## TitanFlyer (Feb 5, 2009)

hayesb2 said:


> I have a 2008 Sequoia Limited 4x4 with the TOW package - Trans cooler, rear auto suspension, brake controller hookup, etc.
> 
> I'd like to know your guy's advice on my Sequoia towing an Outback 280RS.
> 
> ...


I am not sure if you noticed my towing experience post from today, but I was towing the exact same TT with a Titan that has less capacity than your Sequoia if I am reading correctly. I can only tell you as a newbie, both the truck and I felt out of our element. It didn't push any of the temps out of their normal readings at all, in fact, it seemed to be almost as if the engine was just running higher rpms and that was the only difference. I didn't try to accelerate like I normally do, but it was fine and a couple times i noticed I had hit 70 mph without thinking about it.

I have a buddy with the same truck as you and he tows a 21RS, says he doesn't even know its there.

James


----------



## 4dollars (Nov 26, 2008)

We bought our 26RKS (5500 lbs) back in March of 2008 this is our first trailer. At that time we had a 2005 Toyota Sequoia limited (6500 towing) with all the bells and whistles, air ride, towing package and so on. We made 4 trips to Pismo Beach Ca its about a 2 hr drive from where we live, after pulling the trailer loaded with everything for the trips and the fire wood loaded in the Sequoia, it didn't take me long to figure out that the trailer loaded was just a little too much for it. I had a couple of white nuckle experiences while towing and pulling the hill just seemed to really over work the engine.

I finally got the DW talked into going and looking at a new truck for pulling the trailer, we got a great deal on a new 2008 F350 Diesel and what a differience it made. I really didn't realize how much that trailer made me work pulling it with the Sequoia, with the new truck towing the trailer is a lot more enjoyable.

My advice if you can get a full size truck, the piece of mind is well worth the money.


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

No way I would attempt to pull a 32' trailer with my Sequoia. You'd be ok weight wise but a trailer that long would push the Sequoia all over the place. Sorry for the bad news but Outbackin' is supposed to be about relaxation and fun, not white knuckled terror when trying to live through the trip to the campground.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

At 120" wheel base on that Sequoia, you'd be feeling that trailer back there BIG TIME.

You have enough power to pull a mountain... just not a really long mountain.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Just like the others said, I won't discourage the trailer, but don't go there if upgrading the truck is not an option. I had a similar sized OB with a 1/2 ton truck, and I needed to upgrade. I'd reccomend a 3/4 ton for that trailer.


----------



## hayesb2 (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks for all of the advice...based on what I'm hearing I think I will avoid the 280RS because buying another truck is not an option.

So what about a 230RS? Do you guys think this is also too long for my 08 Sequoia? If so, are there any Outback Toy Haulers you think I could tow?

I would take safety and relaxed towing over a larger trailer with a whiteknucked towing experience...


----------



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

hayesb2 said:


> Thanks for all of the advice...based on what I'm hearing I think I will avoid the 280RS because buying another truck is not an option.
> 
> So what about a 230RS? Do you guys think this is also too long for my 08 Sequoia? If so, are there any Outback Toy Haulers you think I could tow?
> 
> I would take safety and relaxed towing over a larger trailer with a whiteknucked towing experience...


Before I comment, I realize that our 2004 Sequoia (with towing package) was slightly less capable than your 2008. However, we blew the transmission in that truck pulling a slightly-less-heavy 2006 26RS. (26RS shipping weight / GVWR = 5,185 / 7,000 lbs; 230RS shipping weight / GVWR = 5,329 / 7,550 lbs.) This occurred shortly after a camping trip into the Appalachians.

Then again, I also blew the (alleged) heavy-duty transmission in our 6.0L Avalanche while pulling the same Outback (scale weight 6,000 lbs) into the Appalachians. So maybe it's just me


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

hayesb2 said:


> Thanks for all of the advice...based on what I'm hearing I think I will avoid the 280RS because buying another truck is not an option.
> 
> So what about a 230RS? Do you guys think this is also too long for my 08 Sequoia? If so, are there any Outback Toy Haulers you think I could tow?
> 
> I would take safety and relaxed towing over a larger trailer with a whiteknucked towing experience...


That setup would be similar to what I used to do with our Expedition except you'll have more power and a better transmission. If you use a good hitch and watch your weights you should be fine.


----------



## TitanFlyer (Feb 5, 2009)

Ymryl said:


> No way I would attempt to pull a 32' trailer with my Sequoia. You'd be ok weight wise but a trailer that long would push the Sequoia all over the place. Sorry for the bad news but Outbackin' is supposed to be about relaxation and fun, not white knuckled terror when trying to live through the trip to the campground.


Question on your signature....

Paul, Jen, Justin, Bryan & Nicholas
2005 28RS-S & 2008 Toyota Sequoia Limited (yes, with the 5.7 V8)
Equal-i-zer hitch and Prodigy brake controller

I seriously must be missing something because isn't that a 32 foot trailer you are towing? I normally regret asking questions that are too obvious, as I usually miss an important piece of info somewhere...lol. Just made me wonder is all.










James


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

TitanFlyer said:


> Question on your signature....
> 
> Paul, Jen, Justin, Bryan & Nicholas
> 2005 28RS-S & 2008 Toyota Sequoia Limited (yes, with the 5.7 V8)
> ...


Nope... it's 29'4" tongue to bumper when closed up. I believe it's an extra 4' when rear slide is out. Believe it or not... that 3' makes a difference as that's about 25 sq/ft less area of "sail".


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

The 28RSS is 29'. They stopped producing it at the end of 04 and replaced it with the RSDS which was a foot longer (and heavier).. Even 29' is technically too long for the wheel base of the Sequioa. Using a good hitch certainly helps but as Rob points out, it is a big sail and I would be remiss to advise someone to pull something this big (or bigger) with it. I haven't had any issues pulling the OB around New England for the past 4 years (Nissan Armada prior to the Sequoia) but that does not mean that someone else would not run into problems.

As for the 230RS... Yes, I believe you would be fine pulling it.









On a totally unrelated note, I can't believe outbackers.com has over 9,000 members now







I bet Vern never imagined it would get this big back when he launched the site. Kudos to Doug for keeping it going in the right direction


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I felt that our 25' 23RS was at times, too much for our F150. Hence the new 3/4 ton in my sig. You can get that big, nice trailer and shortly thereafter, chances are, you will be making a post similar to what TitanFlyer just did. The wheelbase of the Sequoia is short in comparison to the length of that trailer.

-CC


----------



## TitanFlyer (Feb 5, 2009)

collinsfam_tx said:


> I felt that our 25' 23RS was at times, too much for our F150. Hence the new 3/4 ton in my sig. You can get that big, nice trailer and shortly thereafter, chances are, you will be making a post similar to what TitanFlyer just did. The wheelbase of the Sequoia is short in comparison to the length of that trailer.
> 
> -CC











Easy now.. that was my first trip in my truck with anything but air behind me.... lol


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

TitanFlyer said:


> I felt that our 25' 23RS was at times, too much for our F150. Hence the new 3/4 ton in my sig. You can get that big, nice trailer and shortly thereafter, chances are, you will be making a post similar to what TitanFlyer just did. The wheelbase of the Sequoia is short in comparison to the length of that trailer.
> 
> -CC











Easy now.. that was my first trip in my truck with anything but air behind me.... lol
[/quote]

Easy now what...I have made a half dozen posts similar to what you posted and ended up with the same conclusion you did







You just learn faster









-CC


----------



## hayesb2 (Feb 21, 2009)

I appreciate the advice everyone has given me thus far, but have some questions.
Just a side note I'm not challenging anyone here, Im a complete trailer newbie just trying to understand and learning more everyday.

So the 230RS is 27ft long, the 280RS is 32ft long...so just 5 extra feet of trailer will make a huge difference? What if I were to use one of the Hensley Arrow hitches? Do you think I'd be okay with a 280RS then? Or even with the Hensley is it still not recommended?

All I know is I want a toy trailer I can tow safely yet has a side slideout, and the 230RS does not have a side slideout.
Let me know again your input is totally what I'm using to decide what to purchase...so thanks.


----------



## hayesb2 (Feb 21, 2009)

The more I read about the Hensley Arrow hitch, the more it seems I should be okay towing a longer trailer. So if I were to splurge on a HA hitch, do you guys think I could safely tow either the 280RS or 29KBH model?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

There's a competitor to the HA now, the Propride. Its supposed to be an improved version for less $$$.

I can't speak to the performance as I upgraded the TV rather that trying a hitch that was that expensive. Before you go through with it, please check the weights carefully. Your trailer will put ~1000 lbs on the TV. So, you need to make sure that the trailer's tounge weight, the weight of the hitch, and the weight of all passengers, luggage and options (yes, auto manufacturers don't include options in base weights either







) and ensure you will still be under your GVWR. Then take that final vehicle weight and add the remaining weight of the trailer (use the trailer's gross weight unless you can get loaded weights from someone here) to ensure the entire setup stays below the GCWR. I'm betting it doesn't.

However, IF it does meet all weights, then a fancy hitch may allow for a satisfactory towing experience.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

hayesb2 said:


> ...do you guys think I could safely tow either the 280RS or 29KBH model?


I read this as...

"can I push my TV near its' limits or beyond them if I get something that will make it seem like I am not"

My thought is to get a trailer to fit the TV you have, or get a TV to fit the trailer you want. I was in the same boat as you when we bought our 23RS. We really wanted a 28RSDS (31ft?) and came "oh so close" to buying a K-Z Frontier that was virtually the exact same thing as the Outback. After visiting Outbackers, folks here changed my mind and we ended up with the trailer we have now. I have since towed in many situations that make me glad we did.

Other folks have different philosophies regarding this subject. I would encourage you to educate yourself as much as possible and make the best, informed decision so that you are comfortable with your setup.

Also, yes, the ProPride 3P is an improved Hensley at a reduced price.

Good luck and happy camping!

-CC


----------

